# Aussehen wie ein Model



## DanFighter (29. März 2004)

Hallo Jan

Hat sich schon etwas mit dem Tut getan, hattest du schon etwas Zeit gefunden 

Gruß

DanFighter


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. März 2004)

Nee, tut mir leid, das Problem ist, ich schreib in fünf Wochen meine Abschlussarbeiten und kann noch recht wenig.
Dazu kommen noch endliche Klausuren in den vermeintlichen Nebenfächern,
daher hatte ich leider sehr wenig Zeit etwas zu machen, aber keine Angst, hab es
 nicht vergessen, ich hoffe, dass ich an diesem Wochenende mal ein wenig Zeit 
über habe.

MfG Jan


----------



## DanFighter (29. März 2004)

Kein Problem

Natürlich gehen die Klausuren usw. vor, ich wollte auch nur mal anklopfen !
Werde geduldig warten !

Viel Erfolg bei deinen Arbeiten !

Gruß

DanFighter


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe mich mal rangesetzt und Dein Tutorial in grobsten Zügen bearbeitet.

1.) Mit Filter --> Störungsfilter --> Staub und Kratzer entfernen auf der Stufe Radius 1 und Schwellenwert 0 hast Du Dein Bild erst einmal "maskiert"

2.) Dann bearbeitest Du mit dem Reparaturpinsel die Unfeinheiten der Haut (Leberflecke, Hell-Dunkel-Stellen der Haut), 







Mit gedrückter Alt-Taste die Quelle auswählen und dann über die betreffenden Stellen drüberbrushen. Beachte dabei, dass die natürliche Lachfalten nicht wegretuschiert werden, ansonsten hilft der Protokoll-Pinsel (Shortcut "Y")
Ich habe im finalen Ergebnis den Halsbereich herausgelassen... ist noch nachzubearbeiten, falls notwendig.

3.) Kommen wir nun zu den Zähnen: Erstelle eine neue Ebene und zeichne mit dem Airbrushtool (Shortcut "B") und der Farbe weiß die Zähne nach. Wichtig dabei ist zu beachten, dass beim Ebenenmodus die Option "Ineinanderkopieren" aktiviert ist, da es dabei zu besseren, natürlicheren Ergebnissen kommt.

4.) Augenfarbe ändern: Mit dem Lassowerkzeug (Shortcut "L") habe ich die Augen umfahren und diese dann mit Strg-U eingefärbt. Dabei sollte man den gewünschten Farbton mit dem Regler einstellen.

5.) Wollen wir der netten Dame einen dunkleren Teint verpassen: Da geht man auf  Bild --> Einstellungen --> Gradiationskurven und passt mit der Kurve den gewünschten "Teint" an (ich hab diesen in meinem Falle nur  leicht angewandt)






Anschließend werden die nicht zu veränderten Stellen mit dem Radiergummi (Shortcut "E") noch wegretuschiert, sodass ihre natürliche Harrfarbe und Hemdfarbe zum Vorschein kommt.

Das wärs dann auch schon.
Hier noch einmal vorher und nacher:

Vorher:





Nachher:





Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach nochmal posten.
Gruß vom ALF


----------



## DanFighter (31. März 2004)

= TerrorAlf

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, leider entspricht dein Tut noch nicht so meinen Vorstellungen.
Ich versuche die Haut eben aussehen zu lassen, so wie man dies bei Fotos für Werbezwecke sehen kann. Diese Models haben in Wirklichkeit ja nicht diese Hautbeschaffenheit.
Wenn ich den Farbton per -Alt Taste aufnehme und dann mit dem Airbrush darüber gehe, so habe ich im ganzen Gesicht den gleichen Farbton.
Wenn ich nun die Deckkraft heruntersetze habe ich zwar weiche Übergänge, aber so richtig gut sieht das nicht aus !

Ich werde auf das Tut von Jan warten, wenn er es wirklich Schritt für Schritt aufzählt, so das dies auch ein Photoshop-Anfänger nachvollziehen kann, dann glaube ich, wird dies das erste Tut im ganzen WWW sein, welches einem erklärt, wie man aus seinen Bildern ein schönes Portrait machen kann, welches man dann verschenken usw. kann.
Denn wer hat nicht gern von sich ein Bild, auf dem er richtig gut aussieht, auch wenn es digital nachgearbeitet ist.

Mal sehen was sich so ergibt, das erste Thread zu diesem Thema wurde vom Admin geschlossen, wegen "nicht themenbezogenen Posts". Ich hoffe dies wird hier nicht passieren, da ich glaube das dieses Thema viele interessieren würde !
Also Leuts, machts nicht wieder kaputt, OK !?

Gruß

DanFighter


----------



## alfo (31. März 2004)

Hier ist ein Tutorial TUT 
Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt, merkst du das dies Thema schon oft besprochen wurde.
Hoffe das Hilft dir weiter, jeder Schritt ist super erklärt und ist echt einfach.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2004)

Habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Mit dem Reparaturpinsel nur kleine Flächen bearbeiten, also diesen immer mal wieder absetzen und eine neue Quelle auswählen, dann wirkt die Haut natürlicher. Und natürlich am Anfang die ganzen Kratzer und Störungen entfernen. (siehe Punkt 1.)
BTW, tut mir leid, dass dieses Tut nicht so ganz Deinen Ansprüchen genügt, warten wir alle gespannt auf Jans Tutorial-Antwort 

@alfo: Dieses Tut wurde in dem Thread schon erwähnt, das war der Ausgangspunkt zur Fragestellung.


----------



## Consti (15. April 2004)

So, hab noch was zu dem Model gefunden.
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich jetzt eventuell die Ehre von einem ambitionieren Photoshopler verletze, indem ich hier für ein Knopfdruck-Tool werbe.

Also das Tool heisst ClearSkin FX ( http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/cleanskin.htm ) ist Freeware, sehr einfach zu bedienen (wie gesagt, schuldigung, wenn ich euch damit verletze) und liefert meiner Meinung nach super Ergebnisse.
Man läd ein BIld in das Tool ein, drück auf einen Knopf, wartet kurz, und schwups sind Pickel etc. weg.

Ich glaube, dass könnte man in PS gut mit dem Reperatur Pinsel und nem kleinen Blur machen - aber so ists ein wenig einfacher 

Vllt konnte ich ja noch helfen


----------



## Heavenly (15. April 2004)

Das Tool macht das selbe wie ich in PS mit dem Weichzeichner hmm.... nunja wenns schnell gehn soll ist das doch ganz praktisch aber insgesamt schaut das Resultat unnatürlicher aus als wenn man es per Hand macht finde ich.


----------



## delektron (20. April 2004)

das Tool funktioniert wirklich ganz gut ...  Da freut sich die Oma wenn sie ihr Bild danach betrachtet


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. April 2004)

Kleiner Bericht:
In zwei Wochen hab ich meine Abschlussprüfungen, davor wird sicherlich nichts kommen,
hab den Kopf voller anderer Gedanken.
Danach kommt aber was, versprochen!


----------



## DanFighter (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jan

Warte immer  noch geduldig auf dein Tut (Model)

Wird bestimmt hier eines der Highlights werden !

Kann ich noch darauf hoffen, oder ist es nicht mehr möglich 

gruß

Danfighter


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Juli 2004)

Kannst drauf hoffen, ich hab vor einigen Wochen angefangen damit, nur komm ich momentan nicht so recht weiter.
Werde mich nachher zu Hause ran setzen und ein wenig weiter texten, ich hoffe, dass es in den nächsten zwei Wochen fertig wird.


----------



## OHOLIBAH (15. Juli 2004)

Also ich hae mir mal den Thread durchgelesen, wo dieses Thema von grundauf diskutiert wurde und war von euren Beispielen echt beeindruckt.
Da habe ich mich auchmal drangemacht:





Das war ja das Ausgangsbild.
Ich habe dann etwas mit dem  Weichzeichner (Druck 50%) dran rumgearbeitet und nachher noch den Kontrast erhöht und die Gradationskurven angepasst:




Und das ist dann dabei rausgekommen. Ich kann es auch mal als Tutorial aufschreiben wenn es jemand will.

MFG OHOLIBAH


----------



## DanFighter (15. Juli 2004)

*Alle Achtung !*

Hallo OHOLIBAH

Kann sich sehen lassen, sicherlich würde es interessant sein zu erfahren, in welchen Schritten du dies verändert hast.

Man kann nur lernen, zumindest betrifft das meine Person.

Bin gespannt !

Hoffe auch das Jan dann bald sein Meisterstück fertig hat !

Gruß

Danfighter


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Juli 2004)

Hey das schaut echt gut aus!

Sehr viel besser als das andere find ich, weil da schaut die arme Frau echt tot aus (vor allem da die Glanzlichter fehlen)!  

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was du alles daran verändert hast und wie viel Aufwand es war.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## OHOLIBAH (16. Juli 2004)

Hey danke Leute hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bild so gut ankommt.
Also zum Aufwand kann ich sagen, dass ich es nur so "zwischendurch" gemacht habe. Ich habe mich einfach mal hingesetzt und mir das Bild genommen und etwas mit dem Weichzeichner rumgearbeitet.
Ich kann mal ein Tutorial dazu schreiben, bin sowieso im Moment an einem Tut dieser Art dran deswegen würde es wahrscheinlich auch sehr schnell gehen.
Sagt mal ob ihr dran interessiert seid, wenn ja kommt in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen mal ein Tut oder sowas.
Aber so vorweg kann ich sagen dass ich einfach nur die Haut mit dem Weichzeichner (Druck 50%, größte, harte Spitze) bearbeiten müsst. Dabei immer drauf achten , dass ihr nicht über größere Hautfalten, wie z.B. die Lachfalten, kommt und sonst immer in Richtung der unter der Haut liegenden Muskeln malt.
Dann am Ende noch etwas Kontrast hinzu und Gradationskurven wie es euch gefällt und fertig.


----------



## Theeagle (16. Juli 2004)

Ja schreib mal bitte!
Sieht echt Klasse aus!


----------



## OHOLIBAH (16. Juli 2004)

so ich habe das Tutorial schon fertig!
Ihr könnt es  hier  downloaden. (war leider zu groß, um es hier anzuhängen)
Ist sehr ausführlich (so ausführlich wie es ging  ) und ich hoffe es hilft euch.


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2004)

Kleine Info von mir:
Ich werde mich morgen hinsetzen und versuchen meins fertig zu schreiben.

MfG


----------



## DanFighter (16. Juli 2004)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
@Jan
Kann es kaum abwarten, dies dann anzuwenden und durch zu probieren 

Gruß

Danfighter


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Juli 2004)

*Tutorial:* Digitale Schönheitskur 

Viel Spaß


----------



## DanFighter (18. Juli 2004)

*Super*

Hey Jan

Vielen Dank für das Tut.
Super das du es bei deinen sonstigen Aufgaben dennoch zu einem solchen ausführlichen Tut gebracht hast.

Werde es sofort versuchen anzuwenden und somit wieder mehr lernen über Photoshop.

Wäre super wenn du wie bereits angekündigt, das Tut kompletieren würdest.

Aber so hast du den "hungrigen" schon einen schönen "Appetithappen" vorgeworfen, das reicht erst einmal für ein paar Tage.

Nochmals vielen Dank.
Werde bestimmt hier und da noch einige Fragen zu diesem Thema haben.

Gruß

Danfighter


----------



## OHOLIBAH (18. Juli 2004)

Hey klasse Tutorial Jan.
Vor allem die Stelle mit dem Kinn, da hatte ich nämlich immer noch Schwierigkeiten. Die sind jetzt weg  .

Und ein dickes Lob. dass du es trotz deiner anderen Aufgaben dennoch geschafft hast das Tutorial zu schreiben. Find ich klasse!

Ich freu mich schon auf die letzten beiden Arbeitsschritte, die werden auch bestimmt n1.


----------



## coja (19. Juli 2004)

Wirklich klasse Dein Tut. Man lernt vieles dazu und es macht mega viel Spaß.
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

PS: Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil.

Coja


----------



## DanFighter (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jan

Leider kann ich mit dem Tut nicht so gut arbeiten.
Habe heute versucht die Schritte anzuwenden, leider komme ich nicht weiter.

Bei dem Weichzeichnertool ergibt sich keine Änderung, d.h. wenn ich über die Stellen fahre, verändert sich nichts, es wird kein Bereich weichgezeichnet.

Muß ich vorher eine neue Ebene erstellen ?
Auch mit dem maskieren zum Aufhellen der Haare habe ich nicht verstanden, ebenso die Farbänderung von gelb und grün.

Schade, wahrscheinlich bin ich noch nicht soweit, um aus deinem Tut lernen zu können 

Werde weiterhin probieren müssen.

Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe.

Gruß

Danfighter


----------



## Senfdose (20. Juli 2004)

Mann sollte auch nicht das orginal Tut vergessen ist vieleicht auch ganz hilfreich!  


Hier das Orginal 



Noch eins vom selben Macher


----------



## SuPaX (20. Juli 2004)

Ich finde das tut von jan sehr gut, auch wenn es den anschein hat das es geklaut ist.

Senfdose die sind auf englisch und ich komme mit schwirigkeiten mit den deutschen klaar.

noch male ein dickes danke an jan!:-(


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Senfdose _
> *Mann sollte auch nicht das orginal Tut vergessen ist vieleicht auch ganz hilfreich!
> Hier das Orginal
> *


Das ist kein Tutorial, lediglich eine andere bearbeitete Variante von dem Foto, ohne Erklärung.


----------



## Theeagle (20. Juli 2004)

jip.

ist aber mit dem roll-over gut.
da kann man die echt klasse vergleichen...und es ist echt wahnsinn was man digital mit soner frau anstellen kann ^^


----------



## ikon (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
also lacht mich von mir aus aus, aber ich benutz bei sowas nie irgendwelche Reperaturpinsel. 
Ich finde die bisherigen Posts sehen nicht viel besser aus als mit einem simplen Weichzeichenr bearbeitet.

Für die Haut reicht es aus wenn man den roten Kanal des Bildes(sollte vorher auf RGB Farben eingestellt sein) isoliert als Graustufen speichert, anschliessend wieder in RGB konvertiert und mittels der Farbton/Sättigung Einstellungen einfärbt.

Der Grund warum ich in rot konvertiere ist einfach, rot schluckt jegliche rottöne, da die meisten Hautunreinheiten rötlich sind, verschwinden sie Automatisch, ohne auch nur irgendetwas zu verwischen und die Schatten bleiben erhalten. Kann man ja mal unter rotlich ausprobieren. 

Nun kann man das Gesicht maskieren, in das Originalbild kopieren und angleichen. Ich habe das mit den Farbton/Sättigungs Reglern angeglichen. Von Grau in orange gefärbt, aufgehellt, und Schatten mit Gradiationskurven wieder hervorgeholt. Der Haaransatz ist ziemlich schlecht maskiert, aber es ging ja hauptsächlich um die Haut. 
Ist vielleicht eine ziemlich unorthodoxe Methode, aber ich meine dass sich das Ergebnis schon sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Fineas (21. Juli 2004)

Ein wenig blass um die Nase (wohl durch den spontanen Wechsel der Haarfarbe). Geht das auch in gut gebräunt? ;o)


----------



## OHOLIBAH (22. Juli 2004)

Sieht ganz gut aus, nur etwas blass. Also um die Leberflecken und so wegzubekommen ist das gut. Aber die Falten sind ja immer noch da. Aber da kann man ja noch ein bisschen weichzeichnen.


----------



## DanFighter (22. Juli 2004)

Habe noch ein Tut gefunden, nur werde ich daraus auch nicht schlau !

Das mit der Maske und dem Weichzeichner habe ich nicht verstanden. Das mit dem Airbrush funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig.

Mit dem Airbrush versuche ich die Konturen nachzuziehen, aber ein Weichzeichnungseffekt ist nicht erkennbar, da tut sich nichts.

Könnte mir jemand dieses Tut in detailierten Schritten erklären 

Wäre sehr nett wenn die "Profis" sich mal dran versuchen könnten, aber bitte alle Details, also einzelne Schritte !

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Danfighter

Hier der Text dazu:
1. Ausgangsbild

Ebene duplizieren
Gaussian Blur (Gaußscher Weichzeichner) von 5
Menu: Layer (Ebene) -> Add layer mask (Ebenenmaske hinzufügen) -> Hide All (Deutsch:?)
Airbrush  : 9-45, Pressure 20%

Die Haut, und alles was ebenmäßig aussehen soll, bearbeiten.
Strg+E drücken  
 2. Jetzt sollte das Bild so aussehen.

Dunkles Blau auswählen
Menu: Image (Bild?) -> Adjust (?) -> Hue/Saturation (Tonwert/Sättigung) -> colorize (färben ?) -> Saturation: 9
Menu: Image (Bild?) -> Adjust (?) -> Brigthness/Contrast (Helligkeit/Kontrast)-> Contrast: 20  
 3. Jetzt sollte das Bild so aussehen.

Alle Schritte aus 1. wiederholen um es noch ebenmäßiger zu machen!  
 4. Jetzt sollte das Bild so aussehen.

Nochmals Ebene duplizieren
Gaussian Blur von 2
Layer Mode: Overlay (Deutsch:?)
Strg+E drücken  
 5. Jetzt sollte das Bild so aussehen.

Dann vielleicht die Sättigung (saturation) noch ein bißchen vermindern und die Highlights mit dem Dodge Tool  bearbeiten wenn nötig.  
 6. Fertig!


----------



## DanFighter (22. Juli 2004)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Juli 2004)

Mensch Jungs - das hatten wir doch alles schon mal!

=> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials133879-20--aussehen wie ein model--1.html


Ergänzend dazu ein Paar Schönheitsoptutorials:
http://home.arcor.de/twentyfour/tutorial/
http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html
Übersetzungshilfen
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials461.html
http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/diverse_seiten/photoshop/psd-uebersetzung.php
http://graphics4all.de/basics_filter.php
Photoaufbereitungssoftware
http://www.neatimage.com/download.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials72158.html
http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/cleanskin.htm
 Informationen zur richtigen Farbaufbereitung
http://www.carlvolk.com/photoshop18.html


----------



## DanFighter (22. Juli 2004)

"Mensch"  @Mythos007

Ist mir schon klar das wir dies schon hatten. Nur ist es halt noch nicht verständlich geworden um es nachzuarbeiten.

Dein erster Link ist der thread in dem dieser Beitrag geschrieben wurde (Scrollen nach oben )

Dein zweiter Link ist ebenfalls bekannt und bereits oben schon genannt.

Leider sind es immer wieder verschiedene Methoden die zu dem jeweiligen Ergebnis führen.

Leider für mich nicht detailiert beschrieben, da ich noch immer nicht weiter komme.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es in diesem Forum Themen welche bereits häufiger behandelt wurden, daher wahrscheinlich auch immer wieder neue Lösungen.

Wäre es vielleicht möglich einem Laien dies verständlicher zu machen, für die "Profis" sind einige Schritte vielleicht nicht nennenswert, der Laie aber wird ohne die Nennung der einzelne Schritte nicht weiter kommen. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier noch einige Helfer, die mir meine Fragen beantworten können ohne mir "alte" Links zu präsentieren !

Vielen Dank

Danfighter


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Juli 2004)

@DanFighter

Erstens verlinkt mein im oberen Post genannter Link definitiv nicht auf
diesen Thread hier sondern auf einen der schon vor geraumer Zeit das
selbe Thema mit gleichem Betreff behandelte.

Des Weiteren sind die von mir genannten Links nur als Informationsquellen
für etwaige Besucher unseres Forums, die sich nicht noch einmal durch
den Wust dieser Threads kämpfen möchten gedacht.

und schlussendlich gibt es zu Deinem von Dir oben geposteten Tutorial,
dass im übrigen auch von einer Userin unserer Community erstellt worden
ist, genügend Übersetzungshilfen im Internet mit denen Du mit ein wenig
Geduld und herumexperimentieren sicherlich auch zu dem gewünschten
Ergebnis kommen wirst.

Meiner Meinung nach lernt man durch das Herumprobieren, tüfteln und
dem konsultieren des Handbuches eine Menge mehr dazu, als wenn man
stupide irgendwelche Tutorials nacharbeitet ohne seinen Grips dabei
einwenig anzustrengen!


----------



## DanFighter (22. Juli 2004)

@Mythos007


Hast mir wirklich geholfen !
Man gut das nicht alle in diesem Forum deine Meinung vertreten.

Vielleicht sollte dir aufgefallen sein, das man durch nacharbeiten eines Tutorials sehr gut lernen und verstehen kann, vorausgesetzt, das Tut ist nicht für Fortgeschrittene und Profis geschrieben, welche Zwischenschritte als selbstverständlich betrachten.

Ist aber immer wieder nett zu beobachten, das man vereinzelt ausführliche Antworten bekommt, und andererseits nur den Hinweis, man möge doch selbst zusehen wie man klar kommt.

Ist dies der Grundgedanke eines Forums  Wohl kaum !

"So und nun ist aber gut "

Danfighter


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Juli 2004)

Ich hoff, dass Du mit dieser etwas ausführlicheren Anleitung einen Schritt
weiterkommst - Hiermit sollte auf jeden Fall der Punkt mit der Ebenenmaske
soweit geklärt sein...

=> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials165316.html

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos007


----------



## DanFighter (22. Juli 2004)

@Mythos007

Ich entschuldige mich hier bei dir für meine Aussagen und danke dir für deine Mühe.
Dies ist wohl das detailierteste Tut, welches ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.

Ich weiß das dies wirklich für "Dummis" geschrieben ist, aber es hat seinen Zweck voll und ganz erfüllt.

Ich konnte jeden Schritt nacharbeiten (wäre auch schlimm, wenn ich es mit dieser ausführlichen Anleitung noch immer nicht kapieren würde) und mein Bild gleicht dem in dem Tut genau.

Jetzt traue ich mich kaum zu fragen, ob der Rest noch ergänzt wird.

Also nochmals: @Mythos007, vielen Dank 

Gruß

Danfighter


----------



## Clubkatze (22. Juli 2004)

Mal was generelles: Wundert mich irgendwie das der thread noch offen ist und andere, in denen z.T. nur eine Möglichkeit beschrieben wurde geschlossen werden - liegt evtl. an der "Poserei" a´la "ey guck mal ich hab das so gemacht <<bild>>"...aber es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit posts zu löschen...vielleicht sollte man davon als Mod hin und wieder Gebrauch machen (soll jetzt nicht anmaulend klingen  ), anstatt die threads sofort dicht zu machen.

Vielleicht versteht mich ja jemand und (re-)agiert


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Wir Mod's haben sehr wohl ein Auge auf diesen Thread, zumal die meisten PS-Mods
diesen Thread in den Abonnoments haben (durch die Email-Benachrichtigung
bei neuen Beiträgen).
Von daher mach Dir mal keine Sorge, dass dieser Thread nicht beachtet wird.
Sollte es dennoch mal zu Beschwerden kommen, gibt es einen "Beitrag einem
Moderator melden"-Link unterhalb eines Posts.
Weiterhin sehe ich persönlich auch keinen Grund, hier Posts zu löschen; einzige 
Sorge, die mich belastet, ist die Tatsache, dass die ganze Arbeit von Jan
durch diesen Thread untergeht. Wer gern einen anderen Lösungsweg beschreiben
möchte, kann dies natürlich gern tun. 

Sollten weitere Offtopic-Fragen/ -anmerkungen bestehen, können die auch per 
PM gelöst werden.

In diesem Sinne
Gruss Markus


----------



## DenBe (1. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Wir Mod's haben sehr wohl ein Auge auf diesen Thread, zumal die meisten PS-Mods
> ...


  (QUOTE wurde gekürzt)

Hallo bin mehr oder weniger neu hab halt viel gelesen)...... 

Ich mein ist Ok Ist nen großes Forum Ich verstehe die Admin's und die User aber... ich muss sagen.... gut zicken könnt ihr alle.... Ich hol jetzt zwar keine plus Punkte aber es ist auch nicht mein Stamm Forum und hat ja jeder seine Meinung.... Die man hin nehmen sollte !
(Wer ist Jan ) lol sorry wirklich allen Respeckt an dich das Tutorial ist Beispielhaft....  klasse (denke mal das du das bist) ;-)

Aber nun genug von dem.... 
Hab das Tutorial auch gesehen wirklich toll gemacht.

Und möchte jetzt noch nen Tip hin zufügen..... Ist der letzte Schliff aber nicht schlecht. (PS: Bevor ich Gesteinigt werde... die Technick stammt von einem Engländer und nicht von mir )   (sicher ist sicher)  Ist im gewissen Sinne nur nen ab pudern sollte aber versucht werden.... Weil mit dem Weichzeichner meistens die Gesicht's Partien zu verwaschen aus sehen....

Möchte mal ein Beispiel geben....

1. nehmt ein Bild (macht ne Ebenen Kopie)
2. Gaußscher weich-Filter und das derbe 20-40% (Umrisse sollten zu erkennen sein)
3. Im Protokoll"schnap-Schuss" machen und Filter rückgängig machen.
4. Protokoll-Pinsel auf " Abdunkeln" ca.30% (ihr müst spielen)  und über die ganzen Haut Bereiche gehen (Und nur die Haut Bereiche nicht Augen oderLippen Partien....)
5. Das gleiche spiel im modus " Aufhellen"
Ergebniss....ihr müst mit den Werten spielen.... Ihr erhaltet aber eine Glatte Haut die nicht mehr so glänzt und schön glad abgepudert ist....

Manchmal ist weniger mehr und das gerade bei ...ich sach mal "Moddel retusche"

Einfach mal versuchen..... (PS: Hoffe das ich für die erliche Meinung nicht gleich fliege....) hehe   bin ja eigentlich ganz nett ... bis
 auf die freche Schnauze....  

Bis dann Lg DenBe


----------



## da_Dj (1. August 2004)

Naja tust ja nicht wirklich jemanden angreifen, bis auf das hier keiner zickig ist  Ohne bestimmte Regeln geht es eben nicht, vor allem in einer so großen Community. Und schön, dass du gleich einen weiteren Weg beschreibst, der wirklich intressant ist [auch wenn es nicht von dir ist, was du wenigstens ehrlich zu gibst]. Ich werde den gleich mal ausprobieren und wünsche dir ein schönen Aufenthalt in der Community und die freche Schnauze gewöhnen wir dir noch ab


----------



## AlexMineiro (4. August 2004)

*Auch mal Chirurg spielen...*

Wollt mal meine Version posten und + und - dazu hören...


----------



## Clubkatze (4. August 2004)

Da ist es wieder...das gepose....schreib´mal bitte dazu was und vor allem wie du es gemacht hast! Sonst ist der thread ruck zuck wieder dicht!


----------



## annerl (5. August 2004)

*will auch mal*

... hab´s auch mal probiert.
hat aber ganz schön lang gedauert .
orginal:








oder auch so :


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Sagt mal: Schnallt ihr das nicht? WENN ihr was macht, dann sagt verdammt nochmal wie ihr das gemacht habt! Mir geht das nämlich tierisch auf den Sack das wegen solchen *§?!/%$* wie euch andauernd Threads geschlossen werden!

An die Mods: Verzeiht meinen rabiaten Umgangston


----------



## AlexMineiro (5. August 2004)

ich habs nach der anleitung von 

http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/

gemacht + noch den hautton mit etwas europahautfarbe und 20 % deckkraft ausgestattet...


----------



## annerl (5. August 2004)

@clubkatze : da ich heute erst zum drittenmal im Forum bin, und ich
die letztenmale nicht gerade viel zeit hier verbracht habe, konnte ich 
die benimmregeln leider noch nicht studieren. Danke an dieser stelle
für deinen netten hinweis.

nun zum thema: 
nach einem Tutorial hab ich mich nicht gerichtet. 
hab halt rumprobiert bis ich dachte :"na das passt so".

ich rollte das bild von hinten auf , das heißt  jedes detail seperat behandeln
und individuell.
. das haar war matt  - -> abwedler genommen und lichter aufgehellt.
. die haut war zu faltig --> erstmalt mit dem wedler lichter, tiefen und mitteltöne angepasst und dann mit dem wischfinger und /oder weichzeichner die falten geglättet.
. falten die bleiben müssen (zb.um den mund) mit dem wedler die tiefen aufgehellt damit sie nicht
so hart erscheinen
.die haut am hals ebenfals so angepasst
.die augen hatten wenig ausdruck --> das weis im auge war gelb, dies hab ich
einfach mit einem pinsel korrigiert. und die pupille wieder mit dem abwedler
erhellt damit die schöne farbe besser zur geltung kommt.
. die lippen sahen rissig und weniger frisch aus --> mit dem pinsel etwas farbe und licht (mit einem helleren rot) dann mit dem weichzeichner drüber
. dann nochmal mit dem störungsfilter drüber
.mit der gradationskurfe allgemein nochmal angepasst.
-- fertig

hab immer wieder schritte zurückgenommen und erneut probiert.
aber ich denke das man sich bei gesichtern immer erstmal anschauen
sollte was denn wirklich stört und auch nur dies behebt.


gruß
is annerl


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von annerl _
> @clubkatze : da ich heute erst zum drittenmal im Forum bin, und ich
> die letztenmale nicht gerade viel zeit hier verbracht habe, konnte ich
> die benimmregeln leider noch nicht studieren. Danke an dieser stelle
> für deinen netten hinweis.



Ja kein Thema, aber irgendwann regt einen das tierisch auf  Wirst du sicherlich auch merken wenn du öfters hier bist


----------



## da_Dj (6. August 2004)

Ohne einfach nur rummaulen zu wollen ... annerl ... ich hoffe die Rechtschreibreform, inklusive dem groß- & kleinschreiben ist nicht ganz an dir vorbei gegangen. Zur Erinnerung gibt es den roten Kasten, der allerdings so verschwindend klein ist, dass man ihn schonmal übersehen kann. Trotzdem einfach mal anschauen


----------

